# Grizzly DRO



## Tom-C (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a Grizzly G6019 Mill with a H6087-H6098 DRO installed. Today I tried to calibrate the DRO (IAW page 64 pf the manual). First step is to push “ENT” to get to “LIN COMP”. I push ENT and nothing happens. The DRO seem to be completely functional otherwise.  

I am off by 0.002 in 4 inches and for everything I do that will not be a significant problem, but any suggestions

Thanks Tom-C


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 13, 2020)

Are you switching off the display, turning it back on and and pressing Enter when the software version is displayed?  This should take you the the Setup menu.  From there, the down button until Lin Comp is displayed and press Enter.


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks RJ, It has been a while and I missed that step
Tom-C


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 13, 2020)

Tom-C said:


> Thanks RJ, It has been a while and I missed that step
> Tom-C


You're welcome.  I went through the steps on my DRO just to make sure I understood it correctly.  Unfortunately, rather than entering the setup menu, I hit "8" and did a system reset so I get to calibrate mine again.


----------



## jcp (Oct 13, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> You're welcome.  I went through the steps on my DRO just to make sure I understood it correctly.  Unfortunately, rather than entering the setup menu, I hit "8" and did a system reset so I get to calibrate mine again.


No good deed goes unpunished.......


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 14, 2020)

Bummer,  but thanks again for the help.  It took me a long time to understand that the reading you get by calculating the correction (in um/meter) has to be added or subtracted from what is in there now.


----------

